# My bassett hound - Buddy



## Brevard (Jan 24, 2009)

Little story: I bought him for my girlfriend when we thought she was hired on full time at her job. Since her mom told her she could get a small dog. Well going to the pet store just to have something to do she fell in love with him. Two kids had him in the floor as soon as my wife (then girlfriend) walked around the corner he turned and ran. She played with him and petted him for an hour and a half. When we left he whimpered and whined. She went back the next day and wasnt paying attention to anyone until he saw her and he jumped in the changed and was barking until she came to him.

The mother that had the two kids was back in the store saying she almost has her husband talked into it and he would get off work at 5pm and see him and probably get him. Well it being 3pm I how to do something so I bought him. Well my mother in law wouldnt let me wife keep him with her so I kept him. She gets sad because he mom was real strict (like overly, overly strict) so she didnt get to see him that much and missed a big part of his puppy stage. He is healthy and finally starting to calm down some.

Enough yapping time for the pics.

A couple of weeks after we got him










































Couple from about 8 months or so ago


----------



## DocB (Jan 12, 2009)

Can he fly?


----------



## Brevard (Jan 24, 2009)

No, but only because he hasnt found his feather yet. If it works for dumbo why cant it work for him? It was funny when he was little. If he ducked his head to sniff he would step on his ears and drag himself down.

Actually if you consider flying being fast then yeah. I dont care what anyone says. Bassett hounds arent lazy. And they definitely dont lay around and not get into anything.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

There are maybe one or two things in this world cuter than a doggone bassett hound pup. I just can't think of any at the moment. hehehehe Awesome! :smt023 Good lookin' hound dog.


----------



## JTEX53 (Nov 9, 2010)

Brings a tear to my eye. My Bassets over the years Duke lost him in a divorce, Lucy from a shelter, she was old when I got her. Shelter said she was used in a puppy mill. For her last 6-7 years she had it made, this old hound girl was as smart as a tack. Poor old girl would freak out at gun fire, fire crackers, and thunderstorm. I had to get her some tranquilizers from vet, I was afraid she'd have a heart attack.

When my girl friend would come over if looks could kill but she was never mean and would come to be petted especially if you had a left over piece of pizza. When I would tell her to go lie down she would obey but the looks she gave my girl friend was, he's mine go away!!!!!

She quit eating, so I palpated her abdomen and when I got to a certain area you could tell it hurt badlly, she acted like she was going to bite me but she never did. She had Pancreatic Cancer, I had her cremated and she is buried in Tyler State Park. I'd like another dog but it's a huge responsibilty, if you take them to a kennel when you go out of town, you feel so bad,you generally come back a day early. I cried like a baby, having vet put her down! Sure hope when my time comes, she's there with my family waiting to greet me.

Bassets for the most part are great pets, some are dumb as rocks. I'd like to find either Lemon or white w/black markings. It's just so hard to choose from a litter of Basset Pups. Some end up being smallish like they have some beagle in their Blood Lines and some just turn into long heavy tanks, over 50lbs.
JT


----------



## Rodgers87 (Sep 18, 2012)

I love this breed, basset hounds always look like they feel guilty 

___________________________
play midi


----------



## RB60 (Nov 8, 2012)

Bassets make great pets, but they also make excellent hunting dogs as well. They are somewhat slower than other dogs, but that is an advantage when they don't get too far ahead of you and chase game out of shooting range. One (of the 3 I had) was a great pheasant hunter. When she got on a scent in a cornfield, she would take off and step on her ears, trip and her snoot would hit the dirt. She'd jump right back up and go off again. It was so funny to watch, but in the same sense I felt sorry for her, but she didn't seem to mind. She was also a good rabbit dog, not being that fast that there was some distance between them for a safe shot.
The last one was gun-shy and made the greatest pet, I spent hours training and teaching her tricks. She listened better than any other female I have ever known. I doubt I'll ever get another dog that I could train better than that one. I have some great memories.


----------



## Arctic_Knight (Oct 25, 2012)

Buddy is a great looking Basset! I have a 9 1/2 year old female, named Zippy. She is the dog love of my life. I jokingly tell my wife that she had better hope that Zippy lives a long life, because if the vet ever says she has to be put down, it will be a dual euthanasia, Zippy and me. (just kidding her). We bought Zippy for my daughter, but she was too young to really take care of Zippy, so the dog bonded with me. She is always in whatever room I am in. She, too, is not very bright, but they are a bit smarter than they let on. (or, that may be a female thing, I'm not sure). 

Anyway, Buddy is very handsome. I hope he brings you years of joy, as Zippy has to us.

Oh, keep the ears clean and his weight down and you will save a lot on vet bills over the years.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

They make excellent dogs... loyal to a fault.


----------



## Skydog (Feb 2, 2016)

Beautiful dog!


----------

